# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  avr + bt 4.0

## Delfins

Pašlaik tikai pētu, vai var uztaisīt kādu low-power wireless risinājumu pogu spaidīšanai. Skatos uz BT 4.0 un kādu low-power avr.
Vai darbosies shēma:    [4 fiziskas pogas] -> [avr] <-> [bt 4.0 USB stick]   ~~~~~~  [bt 4.0 USB stick] <-> [avr] -> [4x elektroniskais slēdzis]

max distance 1.5m (tā būs +/- konstanta)

Var jau protams ņemt kādu parastu UART RF čipu, bet tā kā man ir ķīniešu foto-pults, kam aizture diezgan manāma (varbūt slinks čips/kods?), kas manā gadījumā būtu labāk pēc iespējas mazākai.

----------


## JDat

Kas ir Bt 4.0 ? Un pa USB latence ir mazāka ne kā sistēmās bet ntajiem CPU layeriem? Tiešām? Vai ar vadiem, kas fotogrāfiem nepatīk, vai arī tupi RF raidītātaji no argusa kuriem latence zem 1 ms.

----------


## Delfins

Jap. arī skatos gatavos variantus, 4-channel pultis un plate. DX iet pa 16$, bet izmēri diezko nav mazi (7x5cm), bet varētu releju pus-plati nogriezt..

bt 4.0  ir Bluetooth 4.0 BLE

----------


## JDat

http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...NS/hwindex.htm
http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...NS/hwindex.htm

Nomēri latenci, tas ir viens arduino+5 Ls par šiem štruntiem un darīts.

Gala versijā (ja latence der) pieliec klāt AtTiny un miers kaut 100 kanāli būs.

Protams vēl ir nedaudz patizānisks variants ar IR LEDiem, strādās ātri, bet nenormāls čakars.

----------


## Delfins

Jā, šos te pētīju, bet sarēķinot visu kopā nav tik izdevīgi, pašlaik pasūtīju ebay pa piečuku 4-pogu pulti ar mazu plati, kas pagaidām ideāli derēs projektam.
IR neder, jo plāns RF moduli bāzt iekšā velosipēda rāmī. Uzreiz jautājums vai 433Mhz signāls cirtīs cauri karbona rāmim (caurulei)!? attālums ~1m

http://image.dhgate.com/upload/spide...81146190_0.jpg

----------


## juris90

izsakatas, ka velosipedam top signalizacija.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Neuzminēji, shifting. Citādi nebūtu prasība pret aizturi.
Protams, nav jau jābūt minimālai aizturei, bet pierasts, ka "pārslēdzās" uzreiz.

----------


## JDat

Vai 433 Mhz cirtīs cauri rāmim tas viegli noskaidrojams ar nelielām investīcijām. Bez tam varbūt var arī antenu izlikt un smuki iestrādāt. Divi vadi 15 garumā. Kas ir shiftings? Kādas pir prasības milisekudēs pret latenci?

----------


## Delfins

Nu velosipēda elektroniskie pārslēdzēji (sistēma). Vēlos bez vadiem kontrolēt no stūres lai nemaisās apkārt, un urbt karbona daļas nevēlos (lai paslēptu).
Tādas konkrētas prasības nav, bet tas kas foto-pultij RF - man nepatiktu, uz aci grūti pateikt, varbūt 200ms. Attiecīgi ja ir 2x mazāk, tad būtu superīgi. Sagaidīs tos ķīnas štruntus un notestēs.

----------


## JDat

200 mS ? Tas ir maza latence? Es domāju ka tev vajag ar kārtu 0.01 mS... šito tak gandrīz jebkurš ķinietis nodrošinās. A ja nē, tad ar argusa štruntiem toč sanāktu.

----------


## zulu

1m attālumā vajadzētu strādat.savādak jau auto signalizācijas arī nedarbotos!panalizē pats

----------


## Delfins

dabūju ķīnas 4ch/433 pultis.  Pēc video freimu timestamp starp pults LED un RX kanāla LED ~280ms  :: 
otra problēma, pults pogas nospiešana strādā kā trigeris, nevis pogas repeat režīms. Sanāk jātaisa vai nu HW resets vai kādu loģiku karināt.

----------


## JDat

Emm man ir bijusi saskarsme ar tmap poļiem/ķiniešiem. Tev ir trigeris? ar vienu nospiedienu ON, ar otru OFF? Esmu redzējis ka nospied pogu tad relejs uz ~1 sekundu ieslēdzas un tad pats nometās. Ja nemaldos tad neatkarīgi no pogas.

----------


## Delfins

Jā - trigeris. Bet to jau es apietu kaut kā, bet tas 300ms ir nekam nederīgs manam projektam. Plus jātur poga nedaudz ilgāk (visticamāk kamēr konekcija notiks), nevis vienkārši fiksi nospied. Šosejas sacensībās dažreiz vajag click-click-click... nav laika tur kaut ko gaidīt :/

----------


## JDat

Ja tie ir tie paši, tad ar DIY metodēm... Izmest ārā oriģinālās mikrenes un jāieļepina iekšā savi mikokotrolieri.

----------


## next

Rekur tepat bija teema:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/631...ezvadu-moduļi
Man domaat komunikaacija ar aizturi < 10ms bez probleemaam uztaisaama.
Veel vienkaarshaak buutu IR+MCU.

----------


## Delfins

> Ja tie ir tie paši, tad ar DIY metodēm... Izmest ārā oriģinālās mikrenes un jāieļepina iekšā savi mikokotrolieri.


 ja tur būtu ko mest ārā..  :: 
Kaut kās līdzīgs šim - single-chip risinājums
http://electronics-diy.com/store.php...remote_control

----------


## JDat

Līdzīgs? Elektronikā Volts ar Ampēru nevar būt līdzīgi. Bildē ir PT sērijas štrunti. Savukārt manā pultī ir kaut kāds Microchip kriptogrāfijas štuņtiks ielodēts un uztvērējā PIC kotrolieris. Lūgums rakstīt konrētas lietas un nevajag jaukt visu kopā.

----------


## Delfins

Šis čips: http://www.sc-tech.cn/en/SC2272.pdf
izskatās viņam var iesetot lai impulsu dod (momentary mode, attiecīgs data_pin=1)

shēma
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320922756827
Vēl jāpapēta kas konkrētā shēmā ir sataisīts


varbūt lielā aizture ir dēļ tā, ka trans/rec vienmēr iet gulēt? kaut kā pietjūnēt, lai response ir labāks!?

----------


## JDat

Visu nosaka tās mikrenes. Šis ir lēnas. Cik tieši lēnas? Nezinu. Tev jau norādīja linku uz blakustopiku par bezvadu figņu. Ar to tad arī bija jāsāk jau sākumā.

----------


## Delfins

nu cik lēnas... to jau es pārliecinājos. Bet varbūt tas ir uz sleep rēķina.
Kad (ja) sagādās to, ko vajag kontrolēt, tad arī ķersies pie tā RF moduļa.

----------

